# New Black Panther Leader: Blacks need to migrate to 5 southern states



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I thought I would share the laugh. :vs_lol:



> Omowale used the interview to claim five states as belonging to the "Black Nation": Louisiana, Mississippi, South Carolina, Alabama, and Georgia.
> 
> The revolutionary stated: "We just need to start migrating back to those states and taking control of the economics in those states. If black people move in, most definitely white people will move out. So it's not a hard process for us to have our own country within a country."


EXCLUSIVE?New Black Panther Leader: Blacks Need to Migrate to Five Southern States, Form 'Country Within a Country' - Breitbart


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone want to bet on Islamic backing?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Camel923 said:


> Anyone want to bet on Islamic backing?


So would Barry be the first POTUS of this new nation?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

RedLion said:


> So would Barry be the first POTUS of this new nation?


He would apply for Emperor Barry the first.

Those states would turn into an annex of central/south Africa, just another big shit hole, just like Liberia did, along with Rhodesia. Somalia, etc.

We would have to build a wall to keep them out of here.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Thinking back to when I lived in the South, the men I knew would not put up with any bovine fecal matter. They also would not leave their homes or home state for any reason. The black panthers would not stand a chance in North Georgia or any of the other places mentioned.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Auntie said:


> Thinking back to when I lived in the South, the men I knew would not put up with any bovine fecal matter. They also would not leave their homes or home state for any reason. The black panthers would not stand a chance in North Georgia or any of the other places mentioned.


From my time in Texas, I find myself believing the same thing.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

This is the best idea I've heard in years. All I can think of is positives for the country. Cause if all the blacks are in their own little 5 state country they can take care of themselves. Less crime across the nation, no protests, less welfare, less tax burden for working people and companies, no prisons.
I would love to see the crime rates across the country after the move.


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

Where do I donate money to help them do this?


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Lots of bad hate going on now.

Can't paint all colors and creeds with the same brush. There are good and bad in all. Dr. Carson had some very thoughtful comments after the carnage in Texas and the events that the media exploited to promote their puppeteers agenda. 

Seems our own worst enemy is our government, whom is fostering hate rather than solutions and unity. Then there is those who control our GOVERNMENT OF THE PEOPLE, well they are not people, and they need to get kicked to the curb. The same with alphabet media, that promotes all this. Social media is out of control, some good things can be communicated, but lots of hate/terror/crime. 

I am very concerned, with the hot weather coming, conventions, and our Emperor Barry running the show. Be safe, be GOOD, and God bless you.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> This is the best idea I've heard in years. All I can think of is positives for the country. Cause if all the blacks are in their own little 5 state country they can take care of themselves. Less crime across the nation, no protests, less welfare, less tax burden for working people and companies, no prisons.
> I would love to see the crime rates across the country after the move.


I can appreciate your optimism, but as a Texan who shares a border with Louisiana, I can clearly state that we already have one unsecured border, and don't need to be bothered with another one once this failed idea collapses.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

RedLion said:


> I thought I would share the laugh. :vs_lol:
> 
> EXCLUSIVE?New Black Panther Leader: Blacks Need to Migrate to Five Southern States, Form 'Country Within a Country' - Breitbart


I have a better idea. Let's ship this dip shit and anyone else who hates this country back to Africa. That continent is already f----- up so no one would notice the difference.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I appreciate you being a Texan. Your State is soverigien. Ceed comes to mind, ceed this hell hole. I hope your STATE enforces what the FEDS are too LIMP to do. You do have a great many "Texicans" and mixed Native American, most of those are good AMERICANS, they love America, good men and women. P.S. don't rate me with Texican, _I've friends as such_

Those jumping, every day, DEPORT, NOW, Every day.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

It seem that no matter where blacks run governments, there is rampant corruption.

That not only goes for the states but other countries also, look at all the ones who pushed out colonial rule in Africa, 

everyone has turned into a dictatorship, some roll over the leaders every few years then execute the old ones.

South Africa has been turning into a shit hole ever since Mandela and his minions took power,. he is gone but the corruption remains.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

RedLion said:


> So would Barry be the first POTUS of this new nation?


Ayatollah maybe?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Camel923 said:


> Ayatollah maybe?


Perhaps as Caliph, because that is royal.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Huh? They want blacks to take control of the economy in Alabama? Excellent!

When can I expect the arrival of Walter Williams and Thomas Sowell?


----------



## Tango2X (Jul 7, 2016)

Think they already control the economy in Birmingham--- check that out--


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I exchanged words with a black guy this Am. Going down a busy street and the jackass stops in the road to talk to his friend standing in his front yard. 

I pull up behind the guy and sit for a couple seconds and then toot my horn, not laying on it. You know what the dumbass in the yard says ?

" Thanks for your patience " with a sarcastic tone. I replied black, I got my patience where you got your consideration for other people's time, have a nice day "

They stop in the road to hoot and holler all the time, no regard for others time.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I thought I would share the laugh. :vs_lol:
> 
> EXCLUSIVE?New Black Panther Leader: Blacks Need to Migrate to Five Southern States, Form 'Country Within a Country' - Breitbart


What a joke!!

Moving costs money and the majority of folks that this black panther idiot is talking to, the inner city black, don't have any.

Most can only focus long enough to attend a riot, then it's back to pumping out babies, murdering many in the womb, killing each other, sitting on porches drinking 40s, smoking crack, and other non productive crap.

Additionally, this idiot's target audience is genetically inferior mentally due to generations of inbreeding. Hence their cognitive abilities are extremely limited.

Most don't own vehicles, and many have never travelled outside a few square miles from their birthplace.

I could go on all day, but the bottom line is, it won't happen.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

There was a black man 19 yrs old, that was shot by the police here a couple weeks ago. No national coverage. 

Stolen car, stolen merchandise in the car. He had the gun in his waist band. Cop saw the gun and directed him not to touch it and keep hands in clear view. 

Police got him out of the car and was directing him to the ground with his hands up. 

He lowered his hands and the cop shot him several times. He died shortly after being rushed to the ER.

I guarantee you when the black guy started to get on the ground it was a involuntary habit that he pulled his sagging pants up and the cop thought he was reaching for the gun. 

You know how they walk around with their pants sagging and they use one hand to hold them up.......WTF ? Sorry but they're just stupid......sorry if that offends people.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

If they want to move so badly I hear Sudan is nice this time of year.

Sent from Tapatalk (aka Uranus, not to be confused with the Anus' at Survivalist Board)


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Listen.

I grew up in an all white town. City next door had a african section, labeled as Bad. Yes some were, some were not. Some became friends, some eminies.

Then I went to college. All sorts of races, colors, creeds, ......Same sort of thing. White trash and other TRASH. Don't matter their skin, but their minds.

When in college, I met all sorts of humans: asians, blacks, muslims from all of asia/africa, west european, east european, scaninavian, brits, slovaks, turks, tartars,..........some were nice, some were EVIL incarnate.

Judge them BY THEIR CHARACTER, *NOT THEIR* APPREARANCE!!!!

I don't know how to say this? Lot of good, in a lot of "bad" men/women, NOT bad, but branded so. We are a nation, stolen, from natives, are blacks different? Why are whites whom have no gain/greed guilty? Tell me? I'M as poor as You!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Mad Trapper said:


> Listen.
> 
> I grew up in an all white town. City next door had a african section, labeled as Bad. Yes some were, some were not. Some became friends, some eminies.
> 
> ...


You are 100% correct, sir. Thing of it is, the NBP leader is speaking to a specific group. As Slippy says, though, there is no reason to fear they will relocate.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I think judging on appearance helps keep me alive. Is that ALL I judge on ? Of course not, I also watch the news and I watch what's happening around me and I'm fully aware that the straight laced looking Ted Bundy types also exist. 

No law that says I can't profile and I do it everyday.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Listen.
> 
> I grew up in an all white town. City next door had a african section, labeled as Bad. Yes some were, some were not. Some became friends, some eminies.
> 
> ...


Exactly^^^^

I'll reiterate, my earlier post points out the target audience of thus black panther idiot is greatly lacking in character. It has been proven by their actions.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm pretty sure TX can take care of the border if they wanted. 

Moving cost won't be an issue. I'm betting most will gladly help for free. It would be a great cause helping the poor move.

Sure all people of one race aren't bad, who said that?? How do you tell the good from the bad??? Look at the Dallas shooter. Promising young man clean cut with prior military experience. But for some reason decided to kill and target WHITE people. He didn't target any black cops so it's a racist thing, right. By HIS actions and decision. 

"IT'S THEIR IDEA". Nobody is forcing them to move. If they just can't stand living next to ****** anymore, it's their decision. It's a free country. Why is it twist into a racist issue? The blacks brought it up so lets, ONCE AGAIN, give them what they want.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

You can't just PISS ON HUMANS.

I lived with black humans, way back. They were
Just like me. Yup, good Humans that I a admire and RESPECT.

SHOOT ME IF I'M Wroong. I Havegood friends black/and white. SHOOTT!!!!!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Chipper said:


> I'm pretty sure TX can take care of the border if they wanted.
> 
> Moving cost won't be an issue. I'm betting most will gladly help for free. It would be a great cause helping the poor move.
> 
> ...


Again, the target audience is too STUPID to execute a migration. And many of their Electra 225s will not make the trip... :vs_laugh:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> You can't just PISS ON HUMANS.
> 
> I lived with black humans, way back. They were
> Just like me. Yup, good Humans that I a admire and RESPECT.
> ...


You are right. I too have lifelong friends who just happen to be black. Some that I played ball with, some that I went to school with and some that I worked with. They are friends first, men of good character second, and somewhere way down the list they just happen to be black.

But they are not the target audience of this black panther idiot.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

I live in a neighborhood that is rather mixed. It's roughly 35-40% Latino (mostly Mexican, but a few from El Salvador), 30% black. and 30-35% white. ROUGHLY.

We have very few problems, mostly (I believe) because of the TYPES of people that live in the neighborhood. It's not hood-rats, trash, naco's, etc. We have some quality folk (mostly), that just happen to be white, black, latino, etc. Yes, we have had some issues w/ kids getting out of hand until Dad kicks their ass, but that's life.

But the black folk in my neighborhood are **NOT** the kind that will identify with this knuckle-head's idea. I bet that those that would, are mostly what around here we call hood-rats, ghetto-trash, etc. These are not the people that hold down productive jobs, and want to make something for themselves & their families. My neighborhood across the street was Army for 20 years, PD in some podunk town (don't remember where), then LAPD for 10+ years before retiring. Now he drives an Audi, wife drives an GMC SUV of some type, and they have a nice home. Nothing fancy (my neighborhood is mostly 3 bedroom ranch & colonials, one notch past "starter neighborhood"), but nice. Good guy, and hates the crap going on. But has said that his wife's family (like her little brother) has some real trash in it, that openly disrespect the police, even knowing his past. It's has caused a real split in her family, and half of her side isn't allowed over to his place. lol

Anyway, the point I was rambling to is this...

This "Black Nation" this idiot is calling for can *NEVER* work. The types of people that would be attracted to it (in my opinion) are not like my neighbors. They're like the welfare-leaches that currently bloat the system. Not the people using welfare to try and get on their feet, but rather one ones CHOOSING to LIVE on the system. That's what this Black Panther/BLM idiot would get. They would never be able to afford to buy property when they moved there (assuming they could even get there), so they would wind up on the welfare systems there. Then, when he succeeded to get all non-blacks to move out, and gnot his dream of an all-black "nation", it'll be a massive welfare-nation.

Problem is, there will be NO ONE to pay for it. The "nation" will collapse into a chaotic mess, and wind up looking like something in Liberia, Chad, Niger, or whatever-the-hell-they-call-Congo today. The world's first official "Welfare-Country".


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

American Socialists Are Trying To Start A Race War So They Can Shut Down The Government And Declare Martial Law- Don?t Take The Bait | Walid Shoebat


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

No one state- Neblackska!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> You can't just PISS ON HUMANS.
> 
> I lived with black humans, way back. They were
> Just like me. Yup, good Humans that I a admire and RESPECT.
> ...


I have no issue if your black, white, purple, or green with yellow spots. If your doing things right, trying to take care of your family and working to better not only your situation but those around you, you want to be in this country and play by the rules then I am all in. If your standing on a street corner holding up your pants by your crotch with a 45 in your waste band complaining that I owe you something then I have a problem. Stop complaining, whining, collecting government hand outs, having more babies then you can afford, raping, killing, robbing, and on and on all the while saying I am the problem and then wanting my tax money to make it right. That goes for blacks, whites or any other freeloading SOB who thinks that they are owed a free ride and that this country is such a terrible place. Not racist, just sick and damn tired of the PC BS.


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Molon Labe from 50 miles south of Atlanta Georgia.


----------



## drackore (Oct 18, 2013)

LOL...blacks and economics. We see how well that worked in Detroit and now Chicago.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Chipper said:


> This is the best idea I've heard in years. All I can think of is positives for the country. Cause if all the blacks are in their own little 5 state country they can take care of themselves. Less crime across the nation, no protests, less welfare, less tax burden for working people and companies, no prisons.
> I would love to see the crime rates across the country after the move.


If they're going to move let's make it liberia or sierra Leon. Leave the USof A for the gringos


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

RedLion said:


> So would Barry be the first POTUS of this new nation?


Damn...guess whose gonna be fighting for the South again...to support secession....but living in the North afterwards....????


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Just put them all on ship and send it to the bottom of the ocean .


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> You are right. I too have lifelong friends who just happen to be black. Some that I played ball with, some that I went to school with and some that I worked with. They are friends first, men of good character second, and somewhere way down the list they just happen to be black.
> 
> But they are not the target audience of this black panther idiot.


I have known a lot of ******* ......... and it hasn't anything to do with the color of their skin (psst... some of em have white skin).


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

We don't want them here!


----------



## New guy 101 (Dec 17, 2014)

It's actually funny...and it will never happen..... Blacks are killings blacks at such a rate within integrated states...Who the hell they gonna blame if it's an all Black State??? It'll be the fault of the off white Blacks! Ha ha ha...Black having their own state..... Be the fastest route to genocide they ever chose to take... lol...

Blackistan...The land of the Black and Blue and Broke....State Bird...Jail Bird. State flower...The Dandelion...cause it represents how fast they procreate... The animal...Rabbit...Same reason. Federal Holidays? 365...Why? if ya ain't gotta job, every days a holiday bitches!!!! Almost forgot...State seal? A crack pipe...Cause once you get that you bound for life!!!


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> It seem that no matter where blacks run governments, there is rampant corruption.
> 
> That not only goes for the states but other countries also, look at all the ones who pushed out colonial rule in Africa,
> 
> ...


The real issue seems to be, not blacks in government, but rather, many blacks, for one reason or other, still have a Slave mentality, and would rather not be part of government. 
So the only blacks who seek out power, are the over educated, pompous left wing idiot black nationalist. And they make all other blacks look bad, or think they look bad, to point they don't even try.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

I am asking Ztrump to build a wall on the southern and eastern borders of Arkansas!


----------



## essdub (Feb 13, 2016)

As a South Carolina resident, I don't care what color you are but I don't put up with loud mouth trouble makers. There's a lot of black people here and almost everyone gets along just fine, the only place you may have an issue is in a city. One more reason to stay away from urban areas- trash accumulates there


----------



## Fuser1983 (Jul 8, 2016)

I agree. I don't care what color/race/religion you are. If you're coming to my home and trying to start something, I could really use the target practice. Come on!


----------

